# Famous actors whose entire filmography is poo



## Wolveryeti (Jul 20, 2012)

Matthew McConaughey. God I hate that smug fuck.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 20, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> Matthew McConaughey. God I hate that smug fuck.


 
Dazed and Confused wasn't shit.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 20, 2012)

Debatable. I bet McCockknocker's role in it was though.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicholas Cage and Harrison Ford.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Nicholas Cage and Harrison Ford.


 
Dude are you for real?


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> Matthew McConaughey. God I hate that smug fuck.


 
Just when he made a good film and gave a great performance. I liked Killer Joe.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Nicholas Cage and Harrison Ford.


 
Wild at Heart and Raiders. Fail !


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 20, 2012)

The obvious one would be Rob Schneider.

Look at that list of shite.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Danny Dyer comes close, though I quite liked Severance.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Dude are you for real?


Are you?


----------



## N_igma (Jul 20, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> The obvious one would be Rob Schneider.
> 
> Look at that list of shite.


 
Rob Schneider derp de der, derp a derp a teedley tum!


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Wild at Heart and Raiders. Fail !


Both shite.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Are you?


 
Yes this is not a "actors you dislike" thread. They've been in some great movies.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> Matthew McConaughey. God I hate that smug fuck.


 
Lone Star is a great film. (Someone's already mentioned Dazed and Confused.)


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Both shite.


 
Get's put on "ignore"


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Yes this is not a "actors you dislike" thread. They've been in some great movies.


If it was actors I dislike I would have thrown John Wayne in as well.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2012)

8115 said:


> Jennifer Aniston.


 
Friends With Money was good.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Friends With Money was good.


 
Actually, I looked on wiki and Office Space *was* good.  I haven't seen Friends with money.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

8115 said:


> Actually, I looked on wiki and Office Space *was* good. I haven't seen Friends with money.


 
I also liked The Good Girl with Aniston. It was written by Mike White, who I'm a great fan of.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Friends With Money was good.


 
Office Space was quite enjoyable.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gene Hackman

Never has a surname been so appropriate for an actor. (Except maybe Danny Dyer.)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Both shite.


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2012)

8115 said:


> Actually, I looked on wiki and Office Space *was* good. I haven't seen Friends with money.


It's like an ordinary episode of Friends but with much more CGI.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


>


Peekaboo!


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Gene Hackman
> 
> Never has a surname been so appropriate for an actor. (Except maybe Danny Dyer.)


Not seen _Superman IV - Quest for Peace_ then?


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Gene Hackman
> 
> Never has a surname been so appropriate for an actor. (Except maybe Danny Dyer.)


 
Are you on crack ?


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

This thread is troll central.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2012)

Santino said:


> It's like an ordinary episode of Friends but with much more CGI.


 
That's not the film I remember.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

Weird innit? How people have different opinions.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Are you on crack ?


 
The French Connection is an epic film.


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> That's not the film I remember.


That's Rashomon.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Are you on crack ?


 
I'm joking. I don't really think Danny Dyer is a bad actor.


----------



## Wotsits (Jul 20, 2012)

Peter O'Toole

Thank God he retired...


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I'm joking. I don't really think Danny Dyer is a bad actor.


 
I don't think he's that bad either, but he's mostly been in terrible films. That's what the thread is about, isn't it ?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2012)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 20, 2012)

Jude Law? Apart from him personally being shit I can't remember anything good he's been in (although I'm prepared to forgive Enemy at the Gates pretty much anything for the moment when Bob Hoskins shows up as Kruschev.)


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Gene Hackman
> 
> Never has a surname been so appropriate for an actor. (Except maybe Danny Dyer.)


 
'Fraid i disagree. "Unforgiven" was a great film IMO, and Hackman was very good as the vicious sheriff in it (who gets his comeuppance from Clint Eastwood at the end).

My choice would be Burt Reynolds. He's done one or two good films like "Deliverance", but I suspect he'd admit himself that most of his film career has been cack; he took the films he was offered in order to pay the bills and because he wasn't offered anything better.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 20, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Vince Vaughn


 
Anchorman and Dodgeball aren't poo.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Anchorman and Dodgeball aren't poo.


 
That reminds me. Will Ferrell.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 20, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Jude Law? Apart from him personally being shit I can't remember anything good he's been in (although I'm prepared to forgive Enemy at the Gates pretty much anything for the moment when Bob Hoskins shows up as Kruschev.)


He's good in Gattaca and The Talented Mr Ripley - but otherwise I agree.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Jude Law? Apart from him personally being shit I can't remember anything good he's been in (although I'm prepared to forgive Enemy at the Gates pretty much anything for the moment when Bob Hoskins shows up as Kruschev.)


 
Talented Mr Ripley was good.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

No mention of Hugh Grant yet?


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No mention of Hugh Grant yet?


 
Lair of the White Worm 


...and Maurice is quite good.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 20, 2012)

Gene Hackman was in The Conversation and The French Connection


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Lair of the White Worm
> 
> 
> ...and Maurice is quite good.


What and dafuq? 

So good only you and his agent have hear of the....hang on, are you his agent?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

kate winslett. i don't dislike her at all, but _all_ her films are shite


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> kate winslett. i don't dislike her at all, but _all_ her films are shite


 
Eternal Sunshine? I loved that. Also Kate Winslet is one of the most attractive women on the planet IMHO.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

8115 said:


> Jennifer Aniston.


I thought that polly film was OK and I enjoyed the first half of office space.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> That reminds me. Will Ferrell.


 
ELF!!!!!!


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> kate winslett. i don't dislike her at all, but _all_ her films are shite


 
Heavenly Creatures and Eternal Sunshine alone disqualify her from this thread. Loved the HBO mini-series of Mildred Pierce as well.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Eternal Sunshine?


 
don't think i've seen it. prolly cos i spotted her in the cast list


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Heavenly Creatures


 
ditto


----------



## 8115 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hideous Kinky was ok.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 20, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> He's good in Gattaca and The Talented Mr Ripley - but otherwise I agree.


 
I thought he (Jude Law) was good as Alfred Douglas opposite Stephen Fry as Oscar Wilde - but I think that one was made for TV rather than being a cinema film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Nicholas Cage and Harrison Ford.


 
I like vampires kiss, and wilf at heart.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 20, 2012)

Mark Hamill, I'd love to meet him in a bar I bet he'd be a great drunk.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

8115 said:


> Hideous Kinky was ok.


Jesus no, that film is utterly appalling.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> don't think i've seen it. prolly cos i spotted her in the cast list


 
Deservedly made it on many critics list as one of the best films of its decade.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

8115 said:


> Hideous Kinky was ok.


 
no fucking way will i ever watch that film. esther freud is one of my favourite writers. no way am i gonna do a "the beach" on that one


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Gene Hackman was in The Conversation and The French Connection


And brilliant in The Royal Tenembaums


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Wotsits said:


> Peter O'Toole
> 
> Thank God he retired...


Did he?
I like stardust, Lawrence (the first half) and supergirl.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Deservedly made it on many critics list as one of the best films of its decade.


 
apparently it also has jim carey: mr b is allergic to him in the same way i am to kw


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did he?
> I like stardust, Lawrence (the first half) and supergirl.


He's excellent in Prometheus, too


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> apparently it also has jim carey: mr b is allergic to him in the same way i am to kw


 
I'm allergic to him as well in comedic roles, but he is fine in serious parts, like in Sunshine.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> apparently it also has jim carey: mr b is allergic to him in the same way i am to kw


Not JCs biggest fan but Eternal and Truman Show are pretty good films...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> He's excellent in Prometheus, too


I have 'sort of' worked with him. I say worked but it was more like going to the pub, smoking fags and listening to his stories.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

we both liked truman show but in mr b's case that was _despite_ jc


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have 'sort of' worked with him. I say worked but it was more like going to the pub, smoking fags and listening to his stories.


Oooh, that pub in Soho? I used to go there too, when I still had pretensions about making it in the meeja business


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Not JCs biggest fan but Eternal and Truman Show are pretty good films...


Yes, he is a very different beast in those two films.

Maybe even that one where he is a gay with McGregor too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Oooh, that pub in Soho? I used to go there too, when I still had pretensions about making it in the meeja business


 
No actually, I was working in Waterloo. Mr O'Toole wanted to learn how to use cameras and edit etc.


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No actually, I was working in Waterloo. Mr O'Toole wanted to learn how to use cameras and edit etc.


Is it true that his mum was called Plenty?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Nicholas Cage


 
i tend to agree but i won't concede wild at heart


----------



## scifisam (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicolas Cage was in  Raising Arizona, Leaving Las Vegas and Kick-Ass - he actually has more really good films on his CV than the average actor, not fewer.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i tend to agree but i won't concede wild at heart


I will happily concede wild at heart, but as good as that was, it is not enough and is over shadowed by the rest of the shite he did and it was 22 years ago.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like vampires kiss, and wilf at heart.


I am going to confess that I have not seen them so may have been a bit previous by including Nicholas Cage.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

Face Off was great fun


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> wilf at heart.


 
awesome typo


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Face Off was great fun


I hate "action films", so no doubt that is clouding my opinion.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I will happily concede wild at heart, but as good as that was, it is not enough and is over shadowed by the rest of the shite he did and it was 22 years ago.


 
raising arizona? i've not seen it but coen bros generally = win


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> And brilliant in The Royal Tenembaums


 
Call me Pappy.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Nicolas Cage was in Raising Arizona, Leaving Las Vegas and Kick-Ass - he actually has more really good films on his CV than the average actor, not fewer.


 
mr b approves


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> raising arizona? i've not seen it but coen bros generally = win


I like a lot of Coen brothers stuff but could not get into that one.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Not counting the Buffy TV series, Sarah Michelle Gellar has not been in a single good film and she's a terrible actress (when not playing Buffy, where she was just about acceptable)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicolas Cage is fantastic in Wild at Heart...but I also love Con Air!


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Nicolas Cage is fantastic in Wild at Heart...but I also love Con Air!


I will have to kill you if you don't retract the bit about con air.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> raising arizona? i've not seen it but coen bros generally = win


 
Oh my! I've watched it many times & never tire of it. It's almost screwball and just about everyone in it is fabulous. Not only Cage but Holly Hunter. IMHO, one of the funniest films you could hope to see.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

hmmmm. i'm thinking gwyneth paltrow too, but tbf seven & ripley were quite enjoyable. but again, utterly _despite_ her.

frankly i have _never_ forgiven her for sliding doors


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> hmmmm. i'm thinking gwyneth paltrow too, but tbf seven & ripley were quite enjoyable. but again, utterly _despite_ her.
> 
> frankly i have never forgiven her for sliding doors


 

Se7en.

Next....


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Se7en.
> 
> Next....


 
already conceded


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Se7en.
> 
> Next....


Serial murder by the numbers. Yawn.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Oh my! I've watched it many times & never tire of it. It's almost screwball and just about everyone in it is fabulous. Not only Cage but Holly Hunter. IMHO, one of the funniest films you could hope to see.


 
mr b recommended it, i find the odd coen just misses the mark for me (big lebowski for one) but i'm liking the sound of ra


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> already conceded


 
Uh, ok.

..and she was very good in the underrated Two Lovers, one of my favorite films of 2009 and the first Iron Man was pretty good.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I will happily concede wild at heart, but as good as that was, it is not enough and is over shadowed by the rest of the shite he did and it was 22 years ago.


 
For me the thing about Nicholas Cage isn't that he's never been in anything good, it's that in the things he's bad in he completely dominates the film with his sheer awfulness in a way that no-one else can. With some actors you might go away thinking 'the lead was a bit rubbish but it had some redeeming features,' with Cage it's like you've been to see some experimental theatre in which he's screamed 'I AM SHIT' over and over again in your face with a megaphone for two hours.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> mr b recommended it, i find the odd coen just misses the mark for me (big lebowski for one) but i'm liking the sound of ra


I loved Big Lebowski!


----------



## scifisam (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> hmmmm. i'm thinking gwyneth paltrow too, but tbf seven & ripley were quite enjoyable. but again, utterly _despite_ her.
> 
> frankly i have _never_ forgiven her for sliding doors


 
She was also in the recent Avengers movie, which was great fun.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> For me the thing about Nicholas Cage isn't that he's never been in anything good, it's that in the things he's bad in he completely dominates the film with his sheer awfulness in a way that no-one else can. With some actors you might go away thinking 'the lead was a bit rubbish but it had some redeeming features,' with Cage it's like you've been to see some experimental theatre in which he's screamed 'I AM SHIT' over and over again in your face with a megaphone for two hours.


 
I agree. Cage is great in offbeat roles in offbeat films, but thoroughly out of place in most of the mainstream films he gets cast in.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I loved Big Lebowski!


 
let's not derail but miller's crossing ftfw


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> let's not derail but miller's crossing ftfw


I thought that was a good film too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I will have to kill you if you don't retract the bit about con air.


 
Deareg, earlier today...


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I thought that was a good film too.


 
no, you clearly disagree, as you believe it to be somewhere on a par with big lebowski 

it is the best film _of all time_ (saving possibly dog day afternoon for a sweaty young al pacino )


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> mr b recommended it, i find the odd coen just misses the mark for me (big lebowski for one) but i'm liking the sound of ra


I like BL and MC but RA is a very different film. But a lot of their output is. Compare BF to BS or even THP...

Watch RA and tell me what you think. I'll try not to whinge too much if it doesn't make you smile


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

I am glad noone has took up the cudgel on behalf of Harrison Ford or I would have to set my laptop on fire and burn you all to death.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

I think Raising Arizona is clever, but it never made me laugh. It's just too noisy and manic for me. I'm mixed on the Coen's, there are as many of their films I love as there are those I can't stand.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Compare BF to BS or even THP...


 
this reads like a prescription  "possible side effects may include increased tolerance to harrison ford movies" 

gonna have to sit down and work em out now 

but yeah i'm up for anything that might make me smile atm  cheers x


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 20, 2012)

Madonna

JLo


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

Gwyneth Paltrow was amazing as Margot Tenenbaum! <3 <3 <3


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

tanenbaums was shite


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Madonna


 
Good call. Desperately Seeking Susan was good at the time, but really hasn't aged well.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 20, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> JLo


 
Out of Sight is a decent film.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Not counting the Buffy TV series, Sarah Michelle Gellar has not been in a single good film and she's a terrible actress (when not playing Buffy, where she was just about acceptable)


 
Good call.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Desperately Seeking Susan was good at the time, but really hasn't aged well.


 
wrong  always good for a rewatch  (unlike dogs in space  wtf was i thinking? )


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> tanenbaums was shite


----------



## Casual Observer (Jul 20, 2012)

Tom Cruise, obviously. Potentially good films (Born On The 4th Of July, Rainman, Eyes Wide Shut) instantly become unbearable.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Madonna
> 
> JLo


I saw a film by Jennifer Lopez a few months ago that I really enjoyed, can't remember what it was called but it was set in some desert town it the U.S.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


>


 
dreadful _dreadful_ suicide shite is what i mostly remember


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> Tom Cruise, obviously.


 
totally  but that goes without saying, surely?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> Tom Cruise, obviously. Potentially good films (Born On The 4th Of July, Rainman, Eyes Wide Shut) instantly become unbearable.


Magnolia.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> Tom Cruise, obviously. Potentially good films (Born On The 4th Of July, Rainman, Eyes Wide Shut) instantly become unbearable.


 
He's been in plenty of decent films, even if i can't stand him as an actor.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> He's been in plenty of decent films, even if i can't stand him as an actor.


 
but surely that means you just don't watch the films. i never do


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> dreadful _dreadful_ suicide shite is what i mostly remember


 
There is a dark side to it, but it's a great film that just gets betther with every viewing for me.

"Go Mordecai!"


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> There is a dark side to it,


 
dark is one thing. spectacularly mishandled is another 

it _also_ has gwyneth paltrow


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 20, 2012)

Brendan Fraser.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am glad noone has took up the cudgel on behalf of Harrison Ford or I would have to set my laptop on fire and burn you all to death.


 
The Star Wars and Indiana Jones trilogies, the Fugitive, Witness, Bladerunner, American Graffiti... He's one of the most successful actors in the world.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

scifisam said:


> The Star Wars and Indiana Jones trilogies, the Fugitive, Witness, Bladerunner, American Graffiti... He's one of the most successful actors in the world.


All infantile shite in my opinion.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 20, 2012)

scifisam said:


> The Star Wars and Indiana Jones trilogies, the Fugitive, Witness, Bladerunner, American Graffiti... He's one of the most successful actors in the world.


 
Not a patch on Working Girl....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Brendan Fraser.


 
Gods and Monsters?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

This is tricky. Most of the ones I can think of have been in at least one decent film, if only by accident.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> All infantile shite in my opinion.


 
Witness is probably one of the least infantile films ever.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2012)

Steven Segal? Mostly all shit really.....JCVD?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Witness is probably one of the least infantile films ever.


 
It stars an infant


----------



## Deareg (Jul 20, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Witness is probably one of the least infantile films ever.


Can only give my own opinion, and think he is a shite actor and have never enjoyed one of his films.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> dark is one thing. spectacularly mishandled is another
> 
> it _also_ has gwyneth paltrow


 
It's only dark in a Wes Anderson style anyway, it's just an amazing film. I wasn't to keen on first viewing, but  now I love it *completely*.

Right, off home, but I shall leave you with this...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

Can't think of anything non-dreadful that either Peter Cook or Dudley Moore were in.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Can only give my own opinion, and think he is a shite actor and have never enjoyed one of his films.


 
Nah, calling them shite is an opinion, but infantile just doesn't apply to a really serious film like Witness. Have you actually seen it? It doesn't apply to Bladerunner either unless you consider all scifi infantile.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Can only give my own opinion, and think he is a shite actor and have never enjoyed one of his films.


 
I think somethings missin?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2012)

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Nah, calling them shite is an opinion, but infantile just doesn't apply to a really serious film like Witness. .


I agree. Can't stand Witness, though. Hollywood does the Amish. Ugh.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


>


 
that pic makes me want to hurl


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Brendan Fraser.


I sort of liked that bugs bunny one, though I don't actually remember any of it.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> but surely that means you just don't watch the films. i never do


 
Actors feature little in my choice of watching film. I'm more interested in who directs or writes films and there are directors whose films I will generally avoid, but not actors.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Se7en.
> 
> Next....


Seven is utter dog shit.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seven is utter dog shit.


 

You have shit taste in films anyways, so fuck orf ! 

Even if you don't like it, it's considered a modern classic. The BFI says so, so it must be true.

It's not a personal favorite of mine, but I can see why its admired.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Actors feature little in my choice of watching film. I'm more interested in who directs or writes films and there are directors whose films I will generally avoid, but not actors.


 
that's because of your unreasonable reasonableness no doubt


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> You have shit taste in films anyways, so fuck orf !
> 
> Even if you don't like it, it's considered a modern classic. The BFI says so, so it must be true.


It's formulaic crap. Competently made formulaic crap, but formulaic crap nonetheless.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's formulaic crap. Competently made formulaic crap, but formulaic crap nonetheless.


 
It wasn't that formulaic when it was made. It's just that a gazillion films ripped it off.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> that's because of your unreasonable reasonableness no doubt


 
No it's because (puts on pretentious hat) I subscribe to the auteur theory.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> I think Raising Arizona is clever, but it never made me laugh. It's just too noisy and manic for me. I'm mixed on the Coen's, there are as many of their films I love as there are those I can't stand.


I find I have gone off the ones I loved as a youngster.
Raising Arizona and Barton fink were two of my favorite films, but I'm not really interested these days.

I enjoyed a serious man, but was unsatisfied with no country.

I seem to remember liking the man who wasn't there but that never gets replayed on the telly (because it's black and white?) so I can't give it an up to date review.

I never liked Fargo.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> No it's because (puts on pretentious hat) I subscribe to the auteur theory.


 
ahhhhhh right  i just like a giggle


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I find I have gone off the ones I loved as a youngster.
> Raising Arizona and Barton fink were two of my favorite films, but I'm not really interested these days.
> 
> I enjoyed a serious man, but was unsatisfied with no country.
> ...


 
I'm feel exactly the opposite of course. Didn't like A Serious Man and loved the other two.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

anyone dissing oh brother where art thou must be hounded off the boards


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

I liked the man who wasn't there. Blood Simple's still my favourite cb film, I think, but then it does have the magnificent M Emmet Walsh at his creepy best. Sometimes their quirkiness can grate.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> You have shit taste in films anyways, so fuck orf !
> 
> Even if you don't like it, it's considered a modern classic. The BFI says so, so it must be true.
> 
> It's not a personal favorite of mine, but I can see why its admired.


 
I find it is a film revered by people who don't watch many films other than romantic comedies or blockbusters.
I hated it. In fact it actually annoys me and not many films do that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> anyone dissing oh brother where art thou must be hounded off the boards


Very enjoyable. Lingers not in the mind. Like a lot of cb output for me.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Blood Simple's still my favourite cb film, I think, but then it does have the magnificent M Emmet Walsh at his creepy best. Sometimes their quirkiness can grate.


 
Same here. I never thought they made a better film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> It wasn't that formulaic when it was made. It's just that a gazillion films ripped it off.


I saw it at the cinema when it came out and found it very fairly by the book (and boring to boot)


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Very enjoyable.


 
why films are. imho


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Same here. I never thought they made a better film.


 
I never got around to seeing blood simple. I guess I should.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I never got around to seeing blood simple. I guess I should.


 
I saw it 25 years or so back, not long after watching RA - almost thought they were by different directors. I did not "get it" at all. Must watch it again. AFAIK, there's a Chinese version of it out there, too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'm feel exactly the opposite of course. Didn't like A Serious Man and loved the other two.


 
Ha, interesting. Let's do a test.
Where do you stand on . . .

What a girl wants.
The station agent.
Mimic.
3 Iron
Twilight.
Izo.
Super.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Can't think of anything non-dreadful that either *Peter Cook* or Dudley Moore were in.


 
Mr Jolly Lives Next Door


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I saw it 25 years or so back, not long after watching RA - almost thought they were by different directors. .


 
Certainly they are at opposite ends of the cb spectrum. The closer to the BS end, the better for me generally. I watched Raising Arizona again for the first time in ages quite recently and was underwhelmed. Didn't so much as smile, and if it doesn't make you laugh, there's not much else there. That said, their remake of the Ladykillers was surprisingly good, imo. I expected to hate it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Certainly they are at opposite ends of the cb spectrum. The closer to the BS end, the better for me generally. I watched Raising Arizona again for the first time in ages quite recently and was underwhelmed. Didn't so much as smile, and if it doesn't make you laugh, there's not much else there. That said, their remake of the Ladykillers was surprisingly good, imo. I expected to hate it.


 
Gods, I never tire of RA. I can't bring myself to watch their version of the Ealing classic but I suppose I should...


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What a girl wants. -not seen it
> The station agent. -like it
> Mimic. -like it
> 3 Iron -not seen it
> ...


 
Random list. Amended. How did I do ?


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I saw it at the cinema when it came out and found it very fairly by the book (and boring to boot)


It doesn't matter anyway. I already mentioned two films with Paltrow which I like better, so she doesn't make the crap filmography list for me.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Gods, I never tire of RA. I can't bring myself to watch their version of the Ealing classic but I suppose I should...


Two reasons to avoid it: it's a remake of a classic, and it stars Tom Hanks. But they pull it off, and I have to say that Hanks is rather good in it. Hams it up with great aplomb. They change enough to make it their own film and leave the memory of the original intact.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Random list. Amended. How did I do ?


 
Yeah, it was a scattergun off the top of my head.

What a girl wants. -not seen it - It's beyond shite
The station agent. -like it - I like it
Mimic. -like it - I hate it to distraction
3 Iron -not seen it - I like it 
Twilight. -don't like it - It actually annoys me
Izo. -not seen it - I like it but can see why nobody else would
Super. -like it - I like it.

I was hoping for polar opposites.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> It doesn't matter anyway. I already mentioned two films with Paltrow which I like better, so she doesn't make the crap filmography list for me.


 
What films were they?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was hoping for polar opposites.


 
bipolar opposites ftw


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What films were they?


 
Two Lovers and Iron Man. Two Lovers is one of my favourite films of the last few years.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Two Lovers and Iron Man. Two Lovers is one of my favourite films of the last few years.


I don't know it.
Iron man just about made 'ok' for me, and I am not in any hurry for a second viewing.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Iron Man isn't really my thing, but even I can see that it isn't 'poo'


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2012)

If we're sticking to cinema releases, Ricky Gervais probably qualifies.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Iron Man isn't really my thing, but even I can see that it isn't 'poo'


This is true.
I have even sat though sliding doors (Though I think I would call that poo)

I didn't manage much of sky captain at all. I thought I was going to love that.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Santino said:


> If we're sticking to cinema releases, Ricky Gervais probably qualifies.


 
I generally hate him but I quite liked Ghost Town. I just wished it had starred (a younger) Bill Murray instead, though Gervais wasn't too bad.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This is true.
> I have even sat though sliding doors (Though I think I would call that poo)
> 
> I didn't manage much of sky captain at all. I thought I was going to love that.


 
I didn't mind Sky Captain. Could have done with a better plot.

I probably don't hate Gwyneth Paltrow as so many people seem to, because I have no interest in her private life. I think she's a good actress.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

i know nothing about her private life apart from she married that coldplay dude. but her films (the few i've seen) generally leave me cold in the same way coldplay leave me cold. and if not the films themselves then certainly her character.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i know nothing about her private life apart from she married that coldplay dude. but her films (the few i've seen) generally leave me cold in the same way coldplay leave me cold. and if not the films themselves then certainly her character.


Even Shakespeare in Love?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> I didn't mind Sky Captain. Could have done with a better plot.
> 
> I probably don't hate Gwyneth Paltrow as so many people seem to, because I have no interest in her private life. I think she's a good actress.


I don't know what she is like in real life but all her on screen portrayals make her seem like the worlds most boring wet fish.
The sort of person that would marry the sort of person who writes the sort of music coldplay play.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Even Shakespeare in Love?


 
also shite


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know what she is like in real life but all her on screen portrayals make her seem like the worlds most boring wet fish.


 
fucking *like*


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> also shite


 
Awww, it was funny and heartwarming.... not so sure if it deserved all those oscars, mind


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2012)

Has Shia LeBeouf ever made a good film......hmm...dunno if he has


----------



## scifisam (Jul 20, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Has Shia LeBeouf ever made a good film......hmm...dunno if he has



I enjoyed eagle eye, and holes is definitely a good kids' film.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 20, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Gene Hackman
> 
> Never has a surname been so appropriate for an actor. (Except maybe Danny Dyer.)


 
Eh? You having a bad day?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Eh? You having a bad day?


 
No, I just wanted to shoehorn the surname joke into the thread. 

Gene's a brilliant actor, and he always brings something to a film . . . even the films he made to pay for the mortgage.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Craig Fairbrass
Jason Statham


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh and Brendan Fraser is excellent in the little seen, but brilliant Gods And Monsters


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Dolph Lundgren, Chuck Norris and Stephen Segal, though whether they are actors is debatable.

Corey Haim and (with the exception of Gremlins) Corey Feldman

Martin Lawrence (apart from a bit part in Do the Right Thing)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Corey Feldman is in Stand By Me and The Goonies


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Martin Lawrence is in Bad Boys 1 and 2


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2012)

Morgan Freeman. Usually a guarantee of earnest mediocrity.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 20, 2012)

The Goonies is crap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Not if you are 12


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No mention of Hugh Grant yet?


seconded.

I don't watch modern films, but I actually watched "Two weddings" and want those couple of hours of my life back - Hammy Brannagh sealed it.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Corey Feldman is in Stand By Me and The Goonies


 
I give you Stand By Me.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> The Goonies is crap.


 
you have NO soul


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Martin Lawrence is in Bad Boys 1 and 2


 
I hated the first one and doubt the sequel is any better.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> you have NO soul


 
I rewatched it a couple of months ago. Not quite the same when you're in your thirties, instead of ten.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

I still have not managed to sit through the entirety of The Goonies. Bunch of horrible brats screaming their heads off for two hours. It was shit then, it is shit now.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Nicolas Cage was in Raising Arizona, Leaving Las Vegas and Kick-Ass - he actually has more really good films on his CV than the average actor, not fewer.


 
don't forget Valley Girl  

jut kidding, I agree with you.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

edit


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I rewatched it a couple of months ago. Not quite the same when you're in your thirties, instead of ten.


 
i never got to see the film when it came out  i had *the book*  (with inserts of shots from the film, just as a teaser )

i'm _still_ in love with the freckly kid


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The French Connection.


 
Long ago been cleared up. It was a bad joke/troll.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> I still have not managed to sit through the entirety of The Goonies. Bunch of horrible brats screaming their heads off for two hours. It was shit then, it is shit now.


 
Super 8 was how it should be done


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> apparently it also has jim carey: mr b is allergic to him in the same way i am to kw


 
you should really see it bob. 
as far as Jim Carrey, it is a totally different side of him (quiet, nerdy, moody, subdued) and he plays it quite well. Kate has a (imo very good) American accent and is at her best (though I don't generally have a problem with her so) 
but at least give it a try, I'm pretty sure it is mandatory viewing for our generation and you and Mr. B might face a fine or community service if you don't.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> It wasn't that formulaic when it was made. It's just that a gazillion films ripped it off.


 
Arguably it's an adaptation of Ten Little Indians/And Then There Were None


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> but at least give it a try, I'm pretty sure it is mandatory viewing for our generation and you and Mr. B might face a fine or community service if you don't.


 
is it *entertaining* or is it *thought provoking*/*challenging*/*distressing*

i can get all of the latter from just stepping outside the front door ta  i like a little escapism in my flicks


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I never got around to seeing blood simple. I guess I should.


 
It's their best film.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Super 8 was how it should be done


 
True. I liked Super 8 a lot, though it tips its hat more to the films that actually were directed by Spielberg, like ET and Close Encounters. Films that were good in the first place.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

How can this thread have gone this far without mention of the horrific Julia Roberts, and even more apropos, her brother, the atrocious Eric Roberts?


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Arguably it's an adaptation of Ten Little Indians/And Then There Were None


 
Arguably not. That story was about the victims and the tension was about who gets bumped off next. In Seven we don't meet the victims till they are dead or almost dead, with the one crucial exception. It's about the police and the killer.

The forerunner to Seven was Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Arguably not. That story was about the victims and the tension was about who gets bumped off next. In Seven we don't meet the victims till they are dead or almost dead, with the one crucial exception. It's about the police and the killer.
> 
> The forerunner to Seven was Silence of the Lambs.


 
Silence of the Lambs is just garden variety horror/slasher with better film production values.

Seven and Ten Little Indians are built around the idea of a killer following some sort of numeric formula in their murders.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> is it *entertaining* or is it *thought provoking*/*challenging*/*distressing*
> 
> i can get all of the latter from just stepping outside the front door ta  i like a little escapism in my flicks


 
oh, definitely very entertaining. You don't have to think too hard about it if you don't want to, but you can if you want to. Accessible surrealism, perhaps it could be called?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> How can this thread have gone this far without mention of the horrific Julia Roberts, and even more apropos, her brother, the atrocious Eric Roberts?


 
true. though I've always had a soft spot for Mystic Pizza (  )


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> True. I liked Super 8 a lot, though it tips its hat more to the films that actually were directed by Spielberg, like ET and Close Encounters. Films that were good in the first place.


 Undoubtedly but as hommages go, it's pretty good. I know people who won't watch the 2 films you mention but enjoyed Super 8. I say, hey, you'd like these - you can see where the director was coming from but they say, nah, they're old films


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> true. though I've always had a soft spot for Mystic Pizza (  )


 
Never seen it. Could it potentially be described as a..........'chick flick'?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> How can this thread have gone this far without mention of the horrific Julia Roberts, and even more apropos, her brother, the atrocious Eric Roberts?


 
But he was the best Master ever, though


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Undoubtedly but as hommages go, it's pretty good. I know people who won't watch the 2 films you mention but enjoyed Super 8. I say, hey, you'd like these - you can see where the director was coming from but they say, nah, they're old films


 
I watched Super 8 the other night. I liked it, but maybe I've been watching too many British films lately. Super 8 seemed to use a lot of the tried and true US film-style grabbers and emotion-generators that often appear in Spielberg films.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I watched Super 8 the other night. I liked it, but maybe I've been watching too many British films lately. Super 8 seemed to use a lot of the tried and true US film-style grabbers and emotion-generators that often appear in Spielberg films.


 
That's the whole point of the film.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> That's the whole point of the film.


 
What: to present itself in as schlocky a manner as possible?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Never seen it. Could it potentially be described as a..........'chick flick'?


 

yes, but one that actually portrayed the "chicks" with some depth, especially considering the time period (80's)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> yes, but one that actually portrayed the "chicks" with some depth, especially considering the time period (80's)


 
Is Molly Ringwald in it?


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What: to present itself in as schlocky a manner as possible?


 
I don't think of Spielberg's films from that period as schlocky but I suppose you are more of a snob than me when it comes to commercial film. Super 8 is a love letter to Spielberg's films form the late 70s/early 80s, so to criticise it for achieving what its aim was, is missing the point.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is Molly Ringwald in it?


 
No. Have you heard of imdb or google ?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is Molly Ringwald in it?


 
Lily Taylor, Annabeth Gish, and Julia Roberts.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> No. Have you heard of imdb or google ?


 
I keep mixing it up with Mystic River 

(one of Eastwood's best, imho)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> No. Have you heard of imdb or google ?


 
By coincidence - yes I have!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> I don't think of Spielberg's films from that period as schlocky but I suppose you are more of a snob than me when it comes to commercial film. Super 8 is a love letter to Spielberg's films form the late 70s/early 80s, so to criticise it for achieving what its aim was, is missing the point.


 
I liked the film, but was merely commenting that when compared to a number of British films, the standard plot devices seem painfully evident.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I liked the film, but was merely commenting that when compared to a number of British films, the standard plot devices seem painfully evident.


 
You have to watch Attack the Block, JC  - a very British & contemporary take on alien crash landings...


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Seth Rogen.

Ok so he's been in some decent films, but the ones he had a lead role in were shite. Plus he isnt funny but thinks he is.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I liked the film, but was merely commenting that when compared to a number of British films, the standard plot devices seem painfully evident.


 
Sorry, no idea what "British films" you are on about. That's where I live and most of the British films I see I'm not hugely impressed with, though there is the occasionally good one.

And there is nothing inherently wrong with films being emotionally manipulative, if that's what you are hinting at. That's at the core of all popular film-making. Spielberg works within a certain tradition and at the time he was the best at what he was doing, combing adventure, suspense, Americana and heartbreak with a perfect sense for the vocabulary of classic Hollywood film-making.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Sorry, no idea what "British films" you are on about. That's where I live and most of the British films I see I'm not hugely impressed with, though there is the occasionally good one.
> 
> And there is nothing inherently wrong with films being emotionally manipulative, if that's what you are hinting at. That's at the core of all popular film-making. Spielberg works within a certain tradition and at the time he was the best at what he was doing.


 
Interesting: a british person who apparently doesn't think that british filmmaking is on the whole superior to US filmmaking.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Interesting: a british person who apparently doesn't think that british filmmaking is on the whole superior to US filmmaking.


 
I'm German and no, I think that with a few exceptions the British don't have an amazing grasp of film as an art form. Why not introduce yourself to the filmography of Danny Dyer or Michael Winner if you thing all British films are great. Or the endless genre of highly manipulative "little guy makes good" films from The Full Monty to Calendar Girls.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'm German and no, I think that with a few exceptions the British don't have an amazing grasp of film as an art form. Why not introduce yourself to the filmography of Danny Dyer or Michael Winner if you thing all British films are Great. Or the endless genre of highly manipulative "little guy makes good" films from The Full Monty to Calendar Girls.


 
I can't recall saying that all british films are great.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'm German and no, I think that with a few exceptions the British don't have an amazing grasp of film as an art form. Why not introduce yourself to the filmography of Danny Dyer or Michael Winner if you thing all British films are great. Or the endless genre of highly manipulative "little guy makes good" films from The Full Monty to Calendar Girls.


 
Ugh, Dyer


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I can't recall saying that all british films are great.


 
You seem to make vague allusions to the British films you watch and how they are in some way superior, but British cinema is very diverse, so I don't understand the point you are making. There are plenty of British films that are crudely manipulative.

In any case, this has nothing to do with this thread anymore and I never find your hairsplitting that enlightening, so I'll leave it here.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> You seems to make vague allusions to the British films you watch and how they are in some way superior, but British cinema is very diverse, so I don't understand the point you are making. There are plenty of British films that are crudely manipulative.
> 
> In any case, this has nothing to do with this thread anymore and I never find your hairsplitting that enlightening, so I'll leave it here.


 
Shane! Come back!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 20, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> The Goonies is crap.


 

you know what, I found this for a quid at the charidee shop the other week and hoyed it on for the kids. It really wasnt very good. In fact is was shit.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 20, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned those queens of the 80s Teen/TV-Movie - Lea Thompson and Melissa Gilbert yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

If there had been, you'd have spotted it, and told us off


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Has anyone mentioned those queens of the 80s Teen/TV-Movie - Lea Thompson and Melissa Gilbert yet?


 
Lea Thompson has Back to the Future on her side and are we doing TV actors here ? Most of them have so much work under their belt, who can keep up with all of it ?


----------



## pogofish (Jul 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Lea Thompson has Back to the Future on her side and are we doing TV actors here ? Most of them have so much work under their belt, who can keep up with all of it ?


 
Dunno - Plenty of the suggested on the thread so far have substantial TV credits as well as film and I just associate these two with any number of shite movies, TV or cinema - And that for me includes the Back to the Future franchise, which never appealed to me one bit and whatever its relative merits, Lea Thompson also has a lot to do to gain forgiveness for Howard the Duck!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 21, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> you know what, I found this for a quid at the charidee shop the other week and hoyed it on for the kids. It really wasnt very good. In fact is was shit.


 

   broken Britain? 
how can people, especially kids, not like the Goonies?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I enjoyed eagle eye, and holes is definitely a good kids' film.


 
Damn, Holes is a fine film.....


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jul 21, 2012)

What a great thread,how did i miss it, I hope some of the opinions are tongue in cheek. Opinion diversity's good, but Goonies  and not just cos it's classic.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Craig Fairbrass
> Jason Statham


 
I don't know who Craig Fairbrass is but I quite like Statham, I think the Expendables is the only film of his I've seen I didn't enjoy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

The Stath is becoming a fairly credible action hero.....and can act when given the chance. I liked The Bank Job.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> broken Britain?
> how can people, especially kids, not like the Goonies?


 
Have you watched it again as an adult ? When it came out it got awful reviews and I didn't know anybody who went to see it. Unlike ET, Gremlins or Ghostbusters it wasn't a family film that held any interest for adults. Then over the last decade nostalgic 30somethings who are prone to sentimentalise their childhood entertainment, have been making claims that The Goonies is some sort of classic. News to me, so I tried to sit through it. Noisy, charmless, unwatchable dross. I also don't know any kids today who'd put up with it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 21, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Nicolas Cage was in Raising Arizona, Leaving Las Vegas and Kick-Ass - he actually has more really good films on his CV than the average actor, not fewer.


 
Bad Lieutenant for a more recent one.

I'm gonna nominate the most boring actor ever... Tom Hanks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Bachelor Party and Big


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Bachelor Party and Big


 
Shit and shit. 

Mark Hamill
Will Smith


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Bad Lieutenant for a more recent one.
> 
> I'm gonna nominate the most boring actor ever... Tom Hanks.


 
It's not about actors one doesn't like though, but about them having made nothing but terrible films.

Splash, Big, Catch Me If You Can and The Toy Story 1,2 &3 are all good films. Even if they are overrated Saving Private, Cast Away Ryan and The Road to Perdition aren't exactly poo.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 21, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Tom Hanks.


 
apollo 13


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 21, 2012)

I won't watch anything with Tom Hanks in it now, though I've seen a few in the past. I'm sorry but his utter blandness leaks out and ruins any film he's in. Therefore anything starring Tom Hanks can only be shit.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2012)

I never got all the Hanks hate. He'll never be playing cool, crazy or 'badass' characters, but Hanks fits the type of the decent everyman, one that would have been occupied by James Stewart, Gregory Peck or Henry Fonda in the past. Within that range he is a very good actor. I think it's more that the values these type of actors represent have gone out of fashion, rather than him being bland.

His performance in Big is one of the best of the 80s. I can't think of anybody else who could have pulled it off which such sincerity. The natural ease with which Hanks conveys innocence is tremendously difficult for a grown man to make believable without coming across as dim or somehow challenged. It's the type of film that entirely pivots on its central performance and with another actor the film probably wouldn't have worked.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2012)

Hanks just isn't in the same league as Stewart or Fonda - perhaps it's the nature of the characters they play that has changed over the years...
Mind you I can't remember the last recent American film of any sort I've watched during the past few decades - apart from Star Trek


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> I still have not managed to sit through the entirety of The Goonies. Bunch of horrible brats screaming their heads off for two hours. It was shit then, it is shit now.


Agreed. I don't see why people seem to revere it so much. I don't remember anyone liking it at the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

It's a kid's film. It has misfits, pirates, buried treasure, great baddies and a loveable monster. It was the most exciting film ever when I saw it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I enjoyed eagle eye, and holes is definitely a good kids' film.


 
Oh yeah, holes. That's ok. Doesn't do the book justice though.

Why did I read a childrens book? Not sure, but it wasn't bad actually.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a kid's film. It has misfits, pirates, buried treasure, great baddies and a loveable monster. It was the most exciting film ever when I saw it.


It's rubbish.

I even had to check imdb to see when it came out. I think maybe I was too old.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I was 12. You must have been a similar age. I think you were probably one of those kids who was born old.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

cypher79 said:


> Seth Rogen.
> 
> Ok so he's been in some decent films, but the ones he had a lead role in were shite. Plus he isnt funny but thinks he is.


I thought knocked up was better than average.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a kid's film. It has misfits, pirates, buried treasure, great baddies and a loveable monster. It was the most exciting film ever when I saw it.


 
I was 22 when it came out, so I can't say the same. There were family films of that period which were smart enough to appeal to me and other adults, but this wasn't and nobody under the age of 12 went to The Goonies unless they had to take their kids. There are rubbish films that thrilled me when I was little, but I didn't go round in my 30s trying to convince others that The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes are The Love Bug were great films.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 21, 2012)

i never saw goonies at the time, i most recently watched it in the last year or so and bloody _loved_ it still


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Like Star Wars  

I guess I don't need to see Digby: The Biggest Dog In The World again. There's something about the Goonies though that will forever be etched in my memory as the most exciting film ever.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I was 12. You must have been a similar age. I think you were probably one of those kids who was born old.


 
I was exactly the same age.
Actually 12 seems like the right sort of age for the goonies. Nobody at my school or anyone I have met since of the same age gives two shits about the goonies.
I associate 1983 with soul mining and Altered Images splitting up, and 1985 with 'Infected'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Like Star Wars
> 
> I guess I don't need to see Digby: The Biggest Dog In The World again. There's something about the Goonies though that will forever be etched in my memory as the most exciting film ever.


 
I 'liked' star wars. I liked it a lot.
But it's a kids film and I don't much care for it anymore. It didn't look dated for the longest time, but it sure does now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

It was all about Duran Duran vs Wham and really shit bodypopping to Rock Steady Crew and Ashford & Simpson for me


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It was all about Duran Duran vs Wham and really shit bodypopping to Rock Steady Crew and Ashford & Simpson for me


Rock steady crew was 83 - 84I still love that album.

Actually I think infected was 86.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2012)

1983 was also all about Soul Mining for me when it comes to music and I still love it now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It was all about Duran Duran vs Wham and really shit bodypopping to Rock Steady Crew and Ashford & Simpson for me


I remember buying Psychocandy from WHSmith at the same time I bought Kate Bush's 'The whole Story'. I must have been relatively hip for a 12 year old.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I got into Duran Duran to impress a girl


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> 1983 was also all about Soul Mining for me when it comes to music and I still love it now.


I remember doing P.E. in my white the the t-shirt and getting a compliment from a stand in teacher. I think I even thought I had a 'shot' at her.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I got into Duran Duran to impress a girl


 
I wrote Nick Kershaw on my orange bag in the hope that Claire Drewit would notice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Julia Petty. <wistful sigh>


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2012)

I love how school childrens names all still sound like school childrens names, even if they are other peoples school childrens names.

Patrica Clark. Where are you now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Jenny Dalton was my main crush at high school.
I bumped into her years later and stupidly confessed I'd yearned for her. She said 'I know' and looked embarrassed. I hastily covered myself by saying 'oh don't worry, I don't anymore'. Oops.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2012)

Fuck off to knobbing and sobbing, you two !


----------



## pogofish (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think I need to look to know that we do have a t least a few "how did you try to impress your schooldays crush" threads around here!   

Met one of mine just the other week, she's gone roughly cubic in proportion since I last saw her and drives a taxi!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Right, I'll start a new one then


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Have you watched it again as an adult ? When it came out it got awful reviews and I didn't know anybody who went to see it. Unlike ET, Gremlins or Ghostbusters it wasn't a family film that held any interest for adults. Then over the last decade nostalgic 30somethings who are prone to sentimentalise their childhood entertainment, have been making claims that The Goonies is some sort of classic. News to me, so I tried to sit through it. Noisy, charmless, unwatchable dross. I also don't know any kids today who'd put up with it.


 
 
I've watched it probably 30 times, and definitely think it's on par with ET in story line (if not as well executed, and Gremlins..really? you think the Gremlins is some sort of classic but not Goonies? Ok, that makes sense  ) 
What are the kids you know watching that is so great? 

In other news, I was thrilled that the kids I'm watching now got so into Labyrinth. They've watched it several times and have started to quote lines and sing the songs.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 21, 2012)

I've rewatched the goonies several times as an adult - my daughter loves it too - and it's really not dated at all.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 21, 2012)

Hopefully there's no remake.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 21, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I saw a film by Jennifer Lopez a few months ago that I really enjoyed, can't remember what it was called but it was set in some desert town it the U.S.


 
U-Turn with Nick Nolte. It is a good film. 
It was before she was famous though which possibly helps her be less annoying. 
I actually quite liked The Cell too


----------



## kittyP (Jul 21, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Steven Segal? Mostly all shit really.....JCVD?


 
The film JCVD is brilliant


----------



## kittyP (Jul 21, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Can't think of anything non-dreadful that either Peter Cook or Dudley Moore were in.


 
The Princess Bride.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

Because I have nothing better to do on a Saturday night, I started trawling IMDB looking for someone who has only done shit films, and man - its hard. And its got harder because people like Tarantino and Rodriguez have started  traaling through the same lists looking for the same people to ressurect.

I thought I had found one in Jeff Fahey (remember Lawnmower Man anyone?), but then those fucks put him into Machete, and thats him off the list.

It would seem that even the worst actor in the world has had at least one decent film (and yes, Adam Sandler, I'm looking for you - why did you make the mistake of not being shit enough to get on this list by doing Dont Mess With The Zohan?)

Mind you, with the amount of people on these boards, there wont be an actor alive that doesnt have one fan loving one of their films. Not that I will give up trying to find one though  I think I have been the closest so far with Madonna....


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 21, 2012)

I enjoyed Machete and thought it was fun (so did my mum when we watched it together pissed), until near the end.

Steven Segal is in it, too.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I enjoyed Machete and thought it was fun (so did my mum when we watched it together pissed), until near the end.
> 
> Steven Segal is in it, too.


 
So thats two more off the list 

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## kittyP (Jul 21, 2012)

This thread has been making me exceedingly 

As Average Joe said, it's virtually impossible to find an actor who's whole filmography is utter shite. 

People just seem to have been naming actors or films they don't like. 

There are plenty of films that I don't like that I am happy to admit are still considered to be good films though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

ooh well played


----------



## kittyP (Jul 21, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ooh well played


 
Was that at me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

yes for princess bride. im on handheld device that doesnt like quotes/replies


----------



## youngian (Jul 21, 2012)

In the Wayan Brothers you have a whole family making shite films.
Big box office though, as was one of biggest British stars of the 70s- Robin Asquith.
Add also Norman Wisdom. 

Eric and Ernie had a reputation for being bad on the big screen, but seeing them recently for the first time since I was a kid, they were really good even in a poor film.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2012)

Somebody mentioned Eric Roberts, I've just watched his most successful film ever - it's the rather awesome Dark Knight.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 23, 2012)

He's also in Konchalovsky's Runaway Train.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2012)

...and he was in a litte known, but rather good 1981 film called Raggedy Man alongside Sissy Spacek and Sam Shepard.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 24, 2012)

Are Julia Roberts and Hugh Grant the winners?

They might have been in the odd 'not utterly shit' film, but Im struggling to think of a good one.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Are Julia Roberts and Hugh Grant the winners?
> 
> They might have been in the odd 'not utterly shit' film, but Im struggling to think of a good one.


 
No, they are not. I don't think the average romantic comedy is any worse than the average superhero pic. But because it's a genre that appeals mainly to women they are automatically dismissed.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 24, 2012)

you have to back that up reno


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> you have to back that up reno


 
It's easy to be a snob about these films, but I think Four Weddings and a Funeral and My Best Friends Wedding are perfectly fine examples of the genre. Both Julia Roberts and Hugh Grant may have a narrow range, but they are charismatic and good at what they do within that range. Just because something isn't especially my cup of tea, doesn't mean I have to dismiss it. I can see why these actors and films are popular and why they work for a large audience and that they are well made films.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> No, they are not. I don't think the average romantic comedy is any worse than the average superhero pic. But because it's a genre that appeals mainly to women they are automatically dismissed.


I have enjoyed Love actually and Notting Hill for what they are.
That Tennis one sucks, and proves that it does not simply take a bit of englishness and a few cheesy tugs at heart strings to make a half decent romantic film.

There are plenty of romantic comedies that I have not been able to sit through, LA, NH and 4WAAF I am sure I have watched maybe even more than twice.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was exactly the same age.
> Actually 12 seems like the right sort of age for the goonies. Nobody at my school or anyone I have met since of the same age gives two shits about the goonies.


 
I was twelve when it came out too, and EVERYONE in my school loved the Goonies, and nearly everyone I meet my age knows exactly what is meant by the phrases "Hey you guys", "Truffle Shuffle", "One Eyed Willy" etc. You must have lived in some fucked up place full of miserable spirit-less fucks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I was twelve when it came out too, and EVERYONE in my school loved the Goonies, and nearly everyone I meet my age knows exactly what is meant by the phrases "Hey you guys", "Truffle Shuffle", "One Eyed Willy" etc. You must have lived in some fucked up place full of miserable spirit-less fucks.


 
I actually assumed I was too old for it because like the transfomers it passed me by. No playground buzz like ghostbusters, or gremlins, or even the adult films like Alien. I don't know anyone my own age who has ever mentioned it. I remember seeing t-shirts popping up in HMV and thought it was a little obscure.
I remember big trouble in little china was a big hit up my way, I have yet to watch that one though.

And st elmos fire, though I suspect that is girly wuss tripe.

Or footloose, I have not seen that yet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

Though I do have the footloose soundtrack and single.

Let's here it for the boy and footloose. In fact they may even be both on the same single.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 24, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Are Julia Roberts and Hugh Grant the winners?
> 
> They might have been in the odd 'not utterly shit' film, but Im struggling to think of a good one.


 
what about Steel Magnolias though?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

Arsedribble


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

We are talking about 'poo' utter utter utter actual poo.

Notting Hill was watchable enough, and though Erin Brokovitch is not in my opinion 'great' it's not a film that is so bad it can only be described as 'poo'.

How about Debbie Gibson?
Has she been in anything good?


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How about Debbie Gibson?
> Has she been in anything good?


 
Mega-Shark vs Giant Octopus ?

She's more of a singer who occasionaly ventured into acting and hasn't made many films, but no masterpieces there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> Mega-Shark vs Giant Octopus ?
> 
> She's more of a singer who occasionaly ventured into acting and hasn't made many films, but no masterpieces there.


 
Well exactly. I win.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 24, 2012)

Hardly a 'famous actor' though.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooh, Dane Cook?


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well exactly. I win.


 
Fellow 80s pop-moppet Tiffany can join her at the top. She starred in Mega_Pythong vs Gatoroid


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> Fellow 80s pop-moppet Tiffany can join her at the top. She starred in Mega_Pythong vs Gatoroid


 
I see a theme.

I have more respect for Gibson as she wrote her own songs and didn't cover covers of covers.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I see a theme.
> 
> I have more respect for Gibson as she wrote her own songs and didn't cover covers of covers.


 
Neither made much of an impact on my life. I can't remember any of Gibson's songs and Tiffany pissed me off because Lene Lovich's cover of I Think We're Alone Now a few years before was so much better.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> Neither made much of an impact on my life. I can't remember any of Gibson's songs and Tiffany pissed me off because Lene Lovich's cover of I Think We're Alone Now a few years before was so much better.


 
My favorite cover of it was by the Rubinoos.
I remember gibsons album was called electric youth and I can picture the cover, but no, can't remember a single song.




Oh no wait, did she do 'shake your love'?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My favorite cover of it was by the Rubinoos.
> I remember gibsons album was called electric youth and I can picture the cover, but no, can't remember a single song.


 
I just looked it up and I it seems I had even been picturing the wrong cover.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

Shit, it turns out she was in Ghostbusters anyway so, even as a non famous actor (but famous), she can't win the thread.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

and the search goes on.....

I'm still sticking by my choice of Sarah Michelle Gellar though. After Buffy her attempts at becoming a film star resulted in a whole lot of unwatchable films.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> and the search goes on.....
> 
> I'm still sticking by my choice of Sarah Michelle Gellar though. After Buffy her attempts at becoming a film star resulted in a whole lot of unwatchable films.


 
I don't like the CGI but the scooby doos are better than average childrens bollocks.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't like the CGI but the scooby doos are better than average childrens bollocks.


 
I never managed more than half an hour of the first one. The film must have really improved a lot after that.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> and the search goes on.....
> 
> I'm still sticking by my choice of Sarah Michelle Gellar though. After Buffy her attempts at becoming a film star resulted in a whole lot of unwatchable films.


 
I'd agree with this, I have a feeling Southland Tales may be the problem film with her but I can only vaguely remember it (which means I probably didn't think it was shit or I fell asleep watching it)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> I never managed more than half an hour of the first one. The film must have really improved a lot after that.


 
Actually I have only seen the second half.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I'd agree with this, I have a feeling Southland Tales may be the problem film with her but I can only vaguely remember it (which means I probably didn't think it was shit or I fell asleep watching it)


 
I found it unwatchable, but it is the one film she made that has more ambitions than just being disposable dross.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

Wasn't Cruel Intentions supposed to be NotPoo?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh and Scream 2 and IKWYDLS aren't total poo


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Wasn't Cruel Intentions supposed to be NotPoo?


The road to hell is paved with good intentions


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2012)

Reno said:


> Neither made much of an impact on my life. I can't remember any of Gibson's songs and Tiffany pissed me off because Lene Lovich's cover of I Think We're Alone Now a few years before was so much better.


But not as good as snuff's cover of 'i think we're alone now'


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Wasn't Cruel Intentions supposed to be NotPoo?


 
It has its fans, though I didn't like it. It's a contemporary 'teen' movie version of Dangerous Liaisons/Le liaisons dangereuses which in itself was probably considered quote clever, but I just found it a bit trashy and not in a good way.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 24, 2012)

Dwayne Douglas Johnson?


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh and Scream 2 and IKWYDLS aren't total poo


 
Oh OK, true. I like Scream 2 and IKWYDLS. There goes that theory....


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Dwayne Douglas Johnson?


 
He has made a lot of crap ! Which is a shame, because I really, really like The Rock.

Welcome to the Jungle was alright.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Dwayne Douglas Johnson?


The Other Guys is ace


----------



## emanymton (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks crap, but I haven't seen it so will take your word for it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2012)

Forgot Scream 2,fair point. 

Anybody care to defend Dane Cook?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The Other Guys is ace


 
Yup, really funny.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Wasn't Cruel Intentions supposed to be NotPoo?



I thought it was quite good in a shit way. 
Not poo though. 


And any way, you are not allowed to diss the buffster


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

I was never a fan of Buffy. I don't see what others see in it.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I was never a fan of Buffy. I don't see what others see in it.



I am a little obsessed 

It was also supposed to be aimed at Reno, sorry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

I probably would have liked it when I was 17


----------



## scifisam (Jul 25, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I am a little obsessed
> 
> It was also supposed to be aimed at Reno, sorry.


 
That's because you have taste. But it is a TV show, so doesn't count for this thread.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I am a little obsessed
> 
> It was also supposed to be aimed at Reno, sorry.


 
I liked the TV series Buffy and thought SMG was just about adequate in that, but she was the weakest link in the regular cast. She never lost the quality of concentrating on the lines she memorised, that many child actors have. She telegraphs everything she's about to do and nothing she does feels spontaneous. She is just a terrible actress. It's the likes of Alyson Hannigan and Emma Caulfield that kept me watching the series.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> I liked the TV series Buffy and thought *SMG was just about adequate in that*, but she was the weakest link in the regular cast. She never lost the quality of concentrating on the lines she memorised, that many child actors have. She telegraphs everything she's about to do and nothing she does feels spontaneous. She is just a terrible actress. It's the likes of Alyson Hannigan and Emma Caulfield that kept me watching the series.


 
Point of order m'lud - 'The Body'

But yeah, otherwise mostly average.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Point of order m'lud - 'The Body'
> 
> But yeah, otherwise mostly average.


 
Great episode, but I still don't think she is particularely good in it. She isn't terrible, but it's everything that surrounds her which makes it work, most of all the writing and direction. Emma Caulfield in her total incomprehension is far more touching than Gellar. You kill off a character's mother and as the audience you are inevitable going to feel something for them.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2012)

It was on the other day so it was fresh in my mind, but I thought Emma Caulfield overacted her part, I got what they were trying to say about Anya's disconnect, it just screamed "acting!" at me, and not in a good way.

Gellar manages to look stricken, properly hollowed-out for much of the episode, it's impressive.

Also, while I remember, clever Whedon in getting Tara and Willow's first lesbian kiss on screen be one of solace / comfort.

*remembers the Guardian Top 50 TV dramas thread*
*attempts to avoid Buffy derail*


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe it's that SMG has the cold, dead dead eyes which all US Republican's have, that I don't believe a single emotion of hers....


----------



## kittyP (Jul 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> I liked the TV series Buffy and thought SMG was just about adequate in that, but she was the weakest link in the regular cast. She never lost the quality of concentrating on the lines she memorised, that many child actors have. She telegraphs everything she's about to do and nothing she does feels spontaneous. She is just a terrible actress. It's the likes of Alyson Hannigan and Emma Caulfield that kept me watching the series.



Oh I totally agree with you (Emma Caulfield is brilliant in it).
I just had so much emotional attachment to the series that I am compelled to love her anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> Nicholas Cage and Harrison Ford.



Has anyone mentioned Leaving Las Vegas yet?


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone mentioned Leaving Las Vegas yet?


 
No need. it's already been pointed out that Cage has made enough good films not to quality.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2012)

Reno said:
			
		

> No need. it's already been pointed out that Cage has made enough good films not to quality.



Gotcha. 

Still hating on Harrison though?


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Still hating on Harrison though?


 
Nobody in their right mind is !

Even if one were to hate Indiana Jones and Star Wars, he also was in The Conversation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

And Apocalypse Now


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

And Blade Runner


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

And Witness.
Quite like his Jack Ryan films too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2012)

Meg Ryan - anyone mentioned her yet?


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't like Witness, but i suppose it's not poo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Meg Ryan - anyone mentioned her yet?


No. She's ace in When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Meg Ryan - anyone mentioned her yet?


 
I don't like her, but when Harry met Sally is a good film and I quite like Innerspace.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

In The Cut, Flesh & Bone, Inner Space, Top Gun, Joe Versus The Volcano too


----------

